# Delta 13" Two speed planer/(moulder?)



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Quick question...

Can I put Moulding knives in my Delta 13" two speed planer? If so, any issues or useful information on doing so?

TIA.

Jeff.


----------



## hcbph (Oct 3, 2007)

*Delta Planer*

Probably not but without a model, there's virtually no chance of getting a correct answer. 

Paul


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*R U*

out of your mind?

Ed


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

Unless it's branded as a planer moulder I wouldn't try to use it as one.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Seconded. There's no way to get the knives in sync.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hack said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Can I put Moulding knives in my Delta 13" two speed planer? If so, any issues or useful information on doing so?
> 
> ...



I haven't done it. Woodmaster, Craftsman, and Foley Belsaw (moulder/planers) all have the option of using moulding knives. In my Woodmaster, a single knife and counterbalancers are used. Guide boards are set up in line on the infeed and outfeed tables. Great results...many miles of moulding. 

I would check with the mfg of your planer and see if the right sized knife can be gibed. Don't try this in an ordinary planer without qualified advice.


----------

